# 2005 Brute Force Gas Leaking Everywhere!!!



## cdowden3691 (Oct 24, 2009)

What did I do... I'm hoping I hooked up a hose to the wrong spot... 

I'm somewhat mechanically inclined so I took off the dual carbs on my 2005 Brute Force 750 and did what i would call a carb job. Soaked the carb parts in carb cleaner, cleaned out the jets, and put it all back together. Replaced the plugs, and now it started right up... 

That's the good news...

Then I noticed gas puddling up on the ground and leaking out , what looks like from the gasket in the exhaust pipe?? I'm thinking WTF? Idling perfectly, but gas is on the go, out on the ground, etc.

Someone tell me I just plugged up a tube in the wrong place... I don't run the bike hard and it was running fine till I stored it for a few months. Then it wouldn't start so I thought I'd clean up the carbs...

Probably just a dumb *** move plugging something into the wrong spot, ya think? Any thoughts would be helpful...

Thanks!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a leaky prob on my 06... do a search for gas or fuel leak on here, It has some pics and all. Can you get a pic of where yours appears to be leaking from?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Try this linky.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3103&highlight=fuel+leak


----------



## cdowden3691 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will try to take a picture. Looks to me like I see fuel coming out of the gasket on one of the exhaust pipes? I will try to look and see if i can locate the specific location of the leak. Worried about it heating up and catching fire, so I'm gonna take this one kinda slow...

Was very excited to get it started and idling great, but then gas on the ground. Felt like pants on the ground.... wtf... Oh well, I'm sure I'll learn something else along the way...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like you didn't adjust the floats correctly when putting them back together. If you just put them in and one is set high, it will idle fine but constantly pour gas into the cylinder and out the drain hoses that come off the bottom of the bowls. If you have hoses at the bottom of the bowls, pull them off and see if that's where it's coming from. If it is coming out of there, it's also going into the cylinder....


----------



## cdowden3691 (Oct 24, 2009)

we took th carbs back apart and got the floats seated properly (I think - no more gas leak). However, it hesitates when hitting it. Idles fine, but hesitates and sputters (backfire) like its sick. Some said "its running lein..." some said "its running rich". Any thoughts, or is it time to breakdown and take it to a shop?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

backfiring out of carbs usually is to lean and out of exhaust is usually to rich also check the needle and seats and make sure they are working properly


----------

